# [Solved] touchpad detected as "PS/2 Generic Mouse"

## D101101

Hi, I have a laptop running Gentoo and multi touch doesn't work on it. Can someone help me?

```
 $ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev ff)

02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
```

```
$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i synaptic

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB=y
```

```
 $ cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="Lid Switch"

P: Phys=PNP0C0D/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event0 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=21

B: SW=1

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button"

P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event1 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button"

P: Phys=LNXPWRBN/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event2 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0006 Version=0000

N: Name="Video Bus"

P: Phys=LNXVIDEO/video/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:0d/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event3 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=3e000b00000000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0006 Version=0000

N: Name="Video Bus"

P: Phys=LNXVIDEO/video/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event4 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=3e000b00000000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=sysrq kbd event5 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=500f02000403 3803078f870d001 feffffdffbefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="PS/2 Generic Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event6 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3
```

```
$ xinput

⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ PS/2 Generic Mouse                         id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                  id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                  id=8   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=9   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard               id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

```
$ udevadm info -q all /dev/input/mouse0

P: /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7/mouse0

N: input/mouse0

S: input/by-path/platform-i8042-serio-1-mouse

E: DEVLINKS=/dev/input/by-path/platform-i8042-serio-1-mouse

E: DEVNAME=/dev/input/mouse0

E: DEVPATH=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7/mouse0

E: ID_INPUT=1

E: ID_INPUT_MOUSE=1

E: ID_PATH=platform-i8042-serio-1

E: ID_PATH_TAG=platform-i8042-serio-1

E: ID_SERIAL=noserial

E: MAJOR=13

E: MINOR=32

E: SUBSYSTEM=input

E: USEC_INITIALIZED=19164
```

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.16.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.16.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3230M_CPU_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3931344 total,   2996676 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    524284 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 15 Nov 2014 14:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.16 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo Local-overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="ru_RU.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync2.ru.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri fortran gdbm gstreamer gtk gtk3 iconv jpeg libnotify lzma mmx modules ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre png policykit readline session sse sse2 sse4 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 svg systemd tcpd truetype udev udisks unicode usb wifi xorg zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="ru en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64 i386" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64 i386" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

```
 $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[    12.500] 

X.Org X Server 1.15.0

Release Date: 2013-12-27

[    12.500] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    12.500] Build Operating System: Linux 3.16.5-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    12.500] Current Operating System: Linux Gentoo-D 3.16.5-gentoo #5 SMP Sun Nov 16 11:22:02 MSK 2014 x86_64

[    12.500] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.16.5-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd quiet

[    12.500] Build Date: 05 November 2014  01:53:11PM

[    12.500]  

[    12.500] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[    12.500]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    12.500] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    12.500] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Nov 16 12:08:33 2014

[    12.562] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    12.562] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    12.636] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    12.636] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    12.636] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    12.636] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    12.636] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    12.636] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    12.636] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    12.636] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    12.656] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    12.656]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    12.656] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    12.656]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    12.656] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    12.656]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    12.656] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    12.656]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    12.656]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    12.673] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    12.673]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    12.673]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    12.673] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[    12.673] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    12.673] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    12.673] (II) Loader magic: 0x7ffc40

[    12.673] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    12.673]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    12.673]    X.Org Video Driver: 15.0

[    12.673]    X.Org XInput driver : 20.0

[    12.673]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[    12.673] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[    12.673] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    12.674] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0166:144d:c711 rev 9, Mem @ 0xf7400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64

[    12.674] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:1140:144d:c711 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension Present

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension DRI3

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[    12.756] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[    12.756] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    12.818] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    13.354] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.354]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    13.354]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 8.0

[    13.354] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    13.354] Loading extension GLX

[    13.354] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[    13.354] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 1

[    13.354] (==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 2

[    13.354] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 3

[    13.354] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 4

[    13.354] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 5

[    13.354] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 6

[    13.354] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    13.354] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    13.364] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    13.390] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.390]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.21.15

[    13.390]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    13.390]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0

[    13.390] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[    13.390] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nouveau

[    13.390] (II) UnloadModule: "nouveau"

[    13.390] (II) Unloading nouveau

[    13.390] (EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)

[    13.390] (II) LoadModule: "nv"

[    13.390] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

[    13.390] (II) UnloadModule: "nv"

[    13.390] (II) Unloading nv

[    13.390] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

[    13.390] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    13.390] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module modesetting

[    13.390] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    13.390] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    13.390] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)

[    13.390] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    13.390] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    13.390] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    13.390] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    13.390] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    13.390] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    13.390] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    13.390] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    13.390] (II) Unloading vesa

[    13.390] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    13.390] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, HD Graphics,

   HD Graphics 2000, HD Graphics 3000, HD Graphics 2500,

   HD Graphics 4000, HD Graphics P4000, HD Graphics 4600,

   HD Graphics 5000, HD Graphics P4600/P4700, Iris(TM) Graphics 5100,

   HD Graphics 4400, HD Graphics 4200, Iris(TM) Pro Graphics 5200

[    13.390] (++) using VT number 7

[    13.398] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    13.398] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    13.398] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    13.398] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    13.398] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000

[    13.398] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, avx

[    13.398] (**) intel(0): Framebuffer tiled

[    13.398] (**) intel(0): Pixmaps tiled

[    13.398] (**) intel(0): "Tear free" disabled

[    13.398] (**) intel(0): Forcing per-crtc-pixmaps? no

[    13.398] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section

[    13.399] (--) intel(0): found backlight control interface intel_backlight (type 'raw')

[    13.399] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[    13.399] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[    13.399] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[    13.399] (--) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1366x768 on pipe 0

[    13.399] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    13.399] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    13.399] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    13.399] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    13.399] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    13.420] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Ivybridge (gen7, gt2) backend

[    13.420] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled

[    13.420] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    13.420] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[    13.420] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    13.421] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    13.421] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    13.421] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[    13.421] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[    13.421] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[    13.421] (--) RandR disabled

[    13.715] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    13.715] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    13.715] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    13.715] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

[    13.715] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    13.715] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    13.715] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    13.715] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    13.715] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    13.715] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness

[    13.715] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[    13.715] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    13.748] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1366x768@60.0 on pipe 0 using LVDS1, position (0, 0), rotation normal

[    13.755] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 361 x 203

[    13.952] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    13.952] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    13.952] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    13.952] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    13.984] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.984]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.8.2

[    13.984]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    13.984]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0

[    13.984] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    13.984] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    13.984] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    13.984] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    13.984] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    13.984] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    13.984] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2"

[    13.984] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    13.984] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    13.984] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    13.984] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    14.007] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[    14.007] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    14.007] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    14.007] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    14.007] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    14.007] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    14.007] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    14.007] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    14.007] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input4/event4"

[    14.007] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    14.007] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    14.007] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    14.007] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    14.008] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event3)

[    14.008] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    14.008] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    14.008] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    14.008] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    14.008] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    14.008] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    14.008] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    14.008] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:0d/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3/event3"

[    14.008] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    14.008] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    14.008] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    14.008] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    14.008] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    14.008] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    14.008] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    14.009] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    14.009] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    14.009] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    14.009] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    14.009] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    14.009] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"

[    14.009] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    14.009] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    14.009] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    14.009] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    14.009] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[    14.009] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    14.009] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    14.009] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    14.010] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)

[    14.010] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    14.010] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    14.010] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    14.010] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    14.010] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    14.010] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    14.010] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    14.010] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5/event5"

[    14.010] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    14.010] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    14.010] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    14.010] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    14.011] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Generic Mouse (/dev/input/event6)

[    14.011] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    14.011] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'PS/2 Generic Mouse'

[    14.011] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: always reports core events

[    14.011] (**) evdev: PS/2 Generic Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[    14.011] (--) evdev: PS/2 Generic Mouse: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x1

[    14.011] (--) evdev: PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    14.011] (--) evdev: PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found relative axes

[    14.011] (--) evdev: PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    14.011] (II) evdev: PS/2 Generic Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    14.011] (**) evdev: PS/2 Generic Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    14.011] (**) evdev: PS/2 Generic Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    14.011] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7/event6"

[    14.011] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Generic Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 11)

[    14.011] (II) evdev: PS/2 Generic Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    14.011] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    14.011] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    14.011] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    14.011] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    14.012] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Generic Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    14.012] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    14.012] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    14.013] removing GPU device /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/drm/card1 /dev/dri/card1

[    14.013] xf86: remove device 0 /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/drm/card1

[    25.956] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "CMN", prod id 5560

[    25.956] (II) intel(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: Ignoring tiny 0x846 mode

[    25.956] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    25.956] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   70.70  1366 1406 1432 1498  768 772 778 786 -hsync -vsync (47.2 kHz eP)
```

Last edited by D101101 on Mon Nov 24, 2014 9:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

 *D101101 wrote:*   

> Hi, I have a laptop running Gentoo and multi touch doesn't work on it. Can someone help me?

 What kind of "multi touch" did you expect? Some more details please. Also which options do you have in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/synaptics.conf?

Did you consult https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Synaptics ?

----------

## D101101

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> What kind of "multi touch" did you expect? Some more details please.

 

two finger scrolling for example

 *Quote:*   

> Also which options do you have in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/synaptics.conf?

 

```
$ ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

00-keyboard.conf  50-synaptics.conf
```

```
$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf 

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "touchpad catchall"

    Driver "synaptics"

    MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

        Option "TapButton2" "2"

        Option "TapButton3" "3"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

        Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "on"

        Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "on"

        Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "on"

        Option "CircularScrolling" "on"

        Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

        Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinZ" "40"

        Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinW" "8"

        Option "CoastingSpeed" "0"

        Option "FingerLow" "35"

        Option "FingerHigh" "40"

EndSection
```

 *Quote:*   

> Did you consult https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Synaptics ?

 

yes

----------

## charles17

Compared to mine

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "touchpad catchall"

   Driver "synaptics"

   MatchIsTouchpad "on"

   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

   Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

   Option "TapButton1" "1"

EndSection
```

your's seems to not have the MatchDevicePath.  But not sure it that's really needed or could help.  And for mine, the two-finger-scroll works.

----------

## D101101

```
 $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf 

#Section "InputClass"

#    Identifier "touchpad catchall"

#    Driver "synaptics"

#    MatchIsTouchpad "on"

#        Option "TapButton1" "1"

#        Option "TapButton2" "2"

#        Option "TapButton3" "3"

#        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

#        Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "on"

#        Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "on"

#        Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "on"

#        Option "CircularScrolling" "on"

#        Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

#        Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinZ" "40"

#        Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinW" "8"

#        Option "CoastingSpeed" "0"

#        Option "FingerLow" "35"

#        Option "FingerHigh" "40"

#EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "touchpad catchall"

   Driver "synaptics"

   MatchIsTouchpad "on"

   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

   Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

   Option "TapButton1" "1"

EndSection
```

nothing has changed

----------

## Ant P.

Does dmesg show your kernel detects it as a synaptics touchpad? Are you sure it's synaptics and not alps? Are you sure you have a touchpad supporting 2/3 finger detection?

----------

## D101101

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Does dmesg show your kernel detects it as a synaptics touchpad?

 

no

```
 $ dmesg | grep input 

[    0.575262] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    0.575327] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.575368] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    1.360452] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:0d/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3

[    1.361111] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input4

[    1.404434] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5

[    1.423624] sound hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[    2.033943] input: PS/2 Generic Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7
```

 *Quote:*   

> Are you sure it's synaptics and not alps?

 

no, what is the difference and how to determine that I have?

 *Quote:*   

> Are you sure you have a touchpad supporting 2/3 finger detection?

 

No, because I have not used this on my laptop, but the manufacturer's website says that it is possible

----------

## Johnny B. Goode

If you have a Synaptics touchpad over i2c-hid or usbhid, like some Dell's boxes, try enabling in kernel CONFIG_HID_RMI.

----------

## D101101

 *Johnny B. Goode wrote:*   

> If you have a Synaptics touchpad over i2c-hid or usbhid, like some Dell's boxes, try enabling in kernel CONFIG_HID_RMI.

 

It didn't help

Fedora livecd defines it as "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad"

----------

## Ant P.

What options do you have set in the Input Devices -> Mice section of `make menuconfig`?

----------

## D101101

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> What options do you have set in the Input Devices -> Mice section of `make menuconfig`?

 

```
$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_MOUSE

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_CYAPA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB=y
```

----------

## D101101

 *D101101 wrote:*   

> Fedora livecd defines it as "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad"

 

 *D101101 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set
> ```
> ...

 

 :Idea: 

solved

one more question

how should INPUT_DEVICES be configured?

```
 $ cat /etc/portage/make.conf | grep INPUT

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"
```

Last edited by D101101 on Mon Nov 24, 2014 9:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

 *D101101 wrote:*   

> one more question
> 
> how should INPUT_DEVICES be configured?
> 
> ```
> ...

 eix should help you find out by which packages INPUT_DEVICES is used

```
$ eix -UI input_devices
```

Then, equery will tell you about the options for xorg-drivers *Quote:*   

> $ equery u xorg-drivers

 

I am not sure if x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics pulled in by INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" will also support your elantech device or what other xorg driver to be used for it.

----------

## D101101

It does not work without "synaptics"

----------

